# Rapido 9048DF tyres.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The Rapido 9048DF 3500kg is fitted with tyres 215/70/R15. Can anyone with the 3700kg upgrade tell me what size tyres are fitted as standard?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

More importantly you need to know the load rating! ( the size is probably the same)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Devonboy said:
> 
> 
> > The Rapido 9048DF 3500kg is fitted with tyres 215/70/R15. Can anyone with the 3700kg upgrade tell me what size tyres are fitted as standard?
> ...


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Our 2008 reg Rapido 7090 was plated from new at 3700kg and came with standard 215/70 R15 Michelin XC camping tyres.

They've just completed their last trip having driven about 32,000 miles but from now on I'll just be running our higher rated winter tyres (225/70 R15) for both our autumn and skiing trips but keeping the XC Campers for standing on April-Sept..

Kev


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Both Continental Vanco Camper & Michelin Agilis have a load index of 109 (1030kgs) & an economy rating of E for the 215. Continental do not make a 225 in the 15" rim size, Michelin do with a load index of 112 (1120kgs) and an economy rating of C. The Continental Vanco are also a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Assuming that you want to upgrade because you need to use nearly all of the 2000kg rear axle capacity then be aware that the 1030kg rated tyres will nearly always be loaded to their maximum whereas the 1120kg rated ones will have over 10% spare.

I am pretty sure that there is a manufacturers recommendation to have a certain %age spare if running near max load.

Kev


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Kev, that was my thinking also. If as stated the 3500kg & 3700kg have the same axle rating ( 1850kg front, 2000kg rear) which rayc suggests then the 225 would be the better option to leave me the possibility of a paper upgrade, through SVTec, to 3700kg.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Devonboy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kev, that was my thinking also. If as stated the 3500kg & 3700kg have the same axle rating ( 1850kg front, 2000kg rear) which rayc suggests then the 225 would be the better option to leave me the possibility of a paper upgrade, through SVTec, to 3700kg.
> ...


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

[/quote] Svtech offered to upgrade my Chausson with the same tyres to 3700kg with no modification. As you are not uprating the axle limits why is a change of tyre size necessary unless you consider that inadequate ones are fitted in the first place?[/quote]

Good point will discuss with SvTec.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, as Ray says you don't need to change the tyres in order to uprate.The point about having a bit more load capacity spare is in case your rear axle is fully loaded, but not evenly side to side, in which case you might just overload a tyre. I think that is the point made in the Tyresafe document.

I did enquire about uprating to 3850kg which svtech said would be also be possible without further modification. Our van is very well balanced so I could probably get up to 3780kg and still be able to move water around.

Kev


----------

